# [Solved]No net.eth0

## Eichhorn

Good evening. I had to reinstall gentoo and encountered a problem. I made standard  *Quote:*   

>  rc-update add net.eth0 default

  but it said that there is no such thing as net.eth0. Strange thing is that during the previous installation(half a year ago) everything was ok and even now network was working. I made  

 *Quote:*   

> cd /etc/init.d
> 
> ln -s net.lo net.eth0
> 
> rc-update add net.eth0 default

  and  *Quote:*   

> ln -s net.lo net.eth1
> 
> rc-update add net.eth1 default

 

I thought it was some kind of glitch but when I restarted my computer I got the message that there is really no net.eth0 and net.eth1. What can cause such a problem?

*Update*

Sorry guys it was fully my fault I forgot to compile second driver for my network card. Thanks for the replies.Last edited by Eichhorn on Wed Jun 08, 2011 7:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Anon-E-moose

are you sure net.lo is there

which baselayout are you using

----------

## Eichhorn

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

> are you sure net.lo is there
> 
> which baselayout are you using

 

I did not update system to use openRC because I was not able to boot with working network so I think it's the old one baselayout 1. But I'm not sure, wait couple of minutes I'll check.

*Update*

Sorry I lied it's baselayout 2.0.2

----------

## cach0rr0

does it say there is no such device, or is it saying that net.eth0 doesnt exist? 

net.eth0 will not be removed by anything

however, you may find that your network card ends up being renamed by udev for some reason, to e.g. eth1

check this:

```

cat /proc/net/dev

```

does any eth* show up? If it does, and it isn't eth0, but is rather eth1, eth2, or some such, then delete your 70-persistent-net file in /etc/udev/rules.d and reboot.

----------

## Eichhorn

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> does it say there is no such device, or is it saying that net.eth0 doesnt exist? 
> 
> net.eth0 will not be removed by anything
> 
> however, you may find that your network card ends up being renamed by udev for some reason, to e.g. eth1
> ...

 

In fact they are lo eth0 wlan0 and eth1. eth1 is the one working.

I don't really remebder but I think it was "service does not exist"

I'll remove 70-persistent-net reboot and retry.

There is no such file as 70-persistent-net.

I'll try to update the whole system maybe problem will solve itself.

*Update*

Nothing helped. At startup it says that maybe I forgot to enable some kernel modules but it doesn't explain why he was not able to find net.eth0 when i tried to add it with rc-update during the installation.

If you have any ideas I'll be glad to hear them.

----------

## mr.sande

Did you go through the openrc migration guide when you last updated? The network configuration is a tiny bit different. Might be worth checking.

----------

## Fizzer

 *mr.sande wrote:*   

> Did you go through the openrc migration guide

 

OK..  Yes I know it is OLD..  but this is the first post i came to trying to find a soloution to my issue.  So posting it.

Using current LiveCD v11.

Following guide here Code Listing 2.21: Configure networking

And I had 

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default

* rc-update: service `net.eth0' does not exist
```

Quoted guide works..

```
 cd /etc/init.d

ln -s net.lo net.eth0

rc-update add net.eth0 default

 * service net.eth0 added to runlevel default

```

Thanks..  Hope it helps another user.

----------

## malevolent

Yes it helped a lot!  :Wink: 

----------

